# مكتب الدكتورة شيماء عطاالله >  محاضرة بعنوان السياسة الجنائية في مكافحة الجرائم الإلكترونية

## د.شيماء عطاالله

مرفق محاضرة بعنوان "السياسة الجنائية في مكافحة الجرائم الإلكترونية وفقا للقانون رقم 175 لسنة 2018 بشأن مكافحة جرائم تقنية المعلومات

والذي قمنا بإعطاءها في مركز الأستاذ الدكتور/ عبدالرؤف مهدي للدراسات والبحوث الجنائية بكلية الحقوق - جامعة المنصورة يوم الاثنين الموافق 25-2-2019م



 :S22:

----------


## د. يحيى دهشان

*
محاضرة أكثر من رائعة أستاذتنا الدكتورة
نفعنا الله بعلمك <3 
*

----------

